# olathe 330 chipper



## chipper nut (Jun 11, 2008)

I recently enjoyed restoring an old olathe 330 chipper with a serial number of ooo8. I have the original documentation for it. If anyone needs a copy for adjusment tollerences. I put on new blades from Zenithe 4 blades 16 inch wide by about 2-1/2" and this thing will pull the branches out of your hands so fast you should be carfull to just toss it in . The machine doen't have a blower on it and I was concerened that it may not clear the shoot very well but as long as it's adjusted right with sharp blades it works tremendously. More info to follow ....


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 12, 2008)

My first chipper was the same model, serial# 245. Not a bad chipper, but terribly prone to plugging up the chute when overloaded. Groundmen MUST be well trained to drop the feed plate before it stalls the engine and plugs the chute up.

The knives are only 3/8th's thick steel. Zenith was the only place I could get new knives, which we needed constantly. The relatively thin metal shatters if it hits something hard like some metal in the wood, or perhaps just a small rock. Then there is a general explosion, because each shattered knife flings more metal around inside the chipper. When it quits clanging around, there is nothing left of the knife blades. 

Order more. Again! [That's why I sold mine and got a Bandit 200]


----------



## chipper nut (Jun 12, 2008)

*olathe 330*

thanks for the great advice. I need to shelf some extra blades they were not very expensive. I owned A new morbark 1989 12" deisel chipper ($ 23,000) that was stollen and got hosed by the insurance company then I got another new morbark same machine. That chipper also got stollen. So we have been renting as need be for the past 12 years. I picked up this Old Olathe for about $ 2900 . I'm thinking its's so ugly that it won't get stollen.

A side note ... I had one rental guy try to tell me, I owed him the cost for a new set ao blades when I returned it to him. He didn't know how much experiance I 've had with chipper's . I used it for one day and I personally feeded every branch into it. It was a large disk style brush bandit. Needless to say I didn't get charged for the blades after I screemed at him.


----------



## Cliff (Sep 9, 2008)

*older olathe chipper*

Chipper Nut I am interested in any info for a 16" chipper. I bought a older 16" drum olathe chipper it is powered by a ford industrial 330 FE big block. The only ID tag on it is a serial #218, this chipper is probably built in the mid to late 70's. I am not familiar with these industrial chippers and the set ups for the blades. Thanks Cliff


----------



## Cliff (Sep 29, 2008)

*Olathe Model 330 chipper*

Chipper Nut I would be interested in possibly getting a copy of your documentation if possible. I'm restoring a 330 Olathe 16" chipper. Thanks Cliff


----------



## chipper nut (Sep 29, 2008)

*olathe 330 docs*

Hi Cliff I'm going to try to get you this info as I have it now scanned into my docs.



Cliff said:


> Chipper Nut I would be interested in possibly getting a copy of your documentation if possible. I'm restoring a 330 Olathe 16" chipper. Thanks Cliff


----------



## chipper nut (Sep 29, 2008)

*olath 330 manual link*

copy this link, it should work.


http://docs.google.com/gview?srcid=...v+biX+tmPvNEzDh6kItN/Pq3ODPEImckSzTinRL&w=776



Cliff said:


> Chipper Nut I would be interested in possibly getting a copy of your documentation if possible. I'm restoring a 330 Olathe 16" chipper. Thanks Cliff


----------



## ScenicIsle (Nov 18, 2008)

*Olathe 816*

Hi I just purchased a olathe 816 with a 4 cyl diesel engine. Everything is in working order and it chips fine. I do commercial lawn maintenance and wanted a old good running chipper for light pruning down trees ect. 
Question is what do i need to know about this model machine as far as belts teeth how often does it need sharpening. Anyone also know where to buy belts for it? Seems like Zenith has the knifes. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## corndogg (Nov 19, 2008)

I've got an Olathe 986 disc with a Ford 4 cyl diesel. Bought it for 5000 a couple years ago and haven't put anything on it but knives, battery and an alternator. Looks like hell but people are always amazed when we run it. Feeds brush great and loves log 10-12" softwood easily. Loves cottonwood especially but easy with the elm and locust. Sure is a goofy looking thing though, but sure beats hauling brush. I couldn't do trees without a chipper again. But I know guys that do it everyday, crazy.

Tom Trees :greenchainsaw:


----------



## ScenicIsle (Nov 19, 2008)

*Olathe 816*

Thanks for returning the post. Yea this machine is so powerful its scarey.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 19, 2008)

i had one of thet junk tom trees:greenchainsaw:


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 19, 2008)

tomtrees58 said:


> i had one of thet junk tom trees:greenchainsaw:



Well that sounds about right, lol.


----------



## BUSDRIVERCHUCK3 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Need help on adjustments*

Problem with chute stopping up. Any advice, adjustments, tolerences, or other tips would be greatly appreciated.
[email protected]


----------



## BUSDRIVERCHUCK3 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Olathe model 330*



cliff said:


> chipper nut i would be interested in possibly getting a copy of your documentation if possible. I'm restoring a 330 olathe 16" chipper. Thanks cliff



did chipper nut send you any information on the olathe wood chipper? If he did could you forward it to me:
[email protected]
thanks


----------



## BUSDRIVERCHUCK3 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Olathe model 330*

Know anything about olathe model 330 wood chipper


----------



## DonT-B7500 (Jan 8, 2010)

*olathe 330 chipper*

Any info on a olathe 816 would also be appreciated, I just picked one up from a government auction. It's been sitting for a few years but looks to be in good shape.


----------



## Hellga61 (Feb 8, 2015)

chipper nut said:


> I recently enjoyed restoring an old olathe 330 chipper with a serial number of ooo8. I have the original documentation for it. If anyone needs a copy for adjusment tollerences. I put on new blades from Zenithe 4 blades 16 inch wide by about 2-1/2" and this thing will pull the branches out of your hands so fast you should be carfull to just toss it in . The machine doen't have a blower on it and I was concerened that it may not clear the shoot very well but as long as it's adjusted right with sharp blades it works tremendously. More info to follow ....



I found this forum while searching for repair parts for our Olathe 816 - wondering if any of you know where to get parts for these machines? Or what type of mechanic would be able to perform a repair for this? We believe it's the clutch plate and center bearing that need to be replaced. We are based in Los Angeles and these machines seem to be obsolete here. We are gc's not arborists, so this is new to us. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 8, 2015)

most had fords on them the Maine bearing go to any bearing shop throw out bearing I think I have one


----------



## Hellga61 (Feb 8, 2015)

tomtrees58 said:


> most had fords on them the Maine bearing go to any bearing shop throw out bearing I think I have one



Yes it's a ford straight 6 - thought the clutch and bearing would be Olathe though - are they instead Ford? (fingers crossed...)


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 9, 2015)

no I had a 4 try foley engines in mass 508 753 2979


----------

